# Air Compressor



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone own an air compressor of 100 CFM or more, for running rock drills, jack hammers and other tools?.

What brand? How has it held up?

What do you have for tools? Brand? Maintenance?

Does it make money for you? How do you charge for it?

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry we rent them when we need one. Which is good! We seldom have the use for one. Although in Feb. the office just had to have sonotubes put in for a front porch..........15-16" of frost, we got one then!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Years ago we used Sullairs. They used Ford industrial engines and screw compressors. They were a good machine for hard use.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have one that we tow with our truck, but rarely use it. I think it is around 250cfm and we have another one mounted to a trailor with a welder too. Not sure what size.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I bought a Schramm Phnuemapower 85 and a 90# hammer. We don't use it often, but I hate the hassle of renting...besides, I only paid $450 for both of them at an auction. Of course, the compressor is older then I am, but after a tune up, works great..hammer is the same way.

I don't know how others actually look at equipment ownership vs rental, but if I use it more then once, I own it.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I kinda lean from rental as well joasis. If I can buy and get most back quickly......I buy.

Bob


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I generally own everything we use. If I need something for a job, and I can afford to own it, and the job is lucrative...we buy. I have scissor lifts and a RT forklift just for steel buildings. Sometimes they sit for months and other times they are never home.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

most 'owned' air compressors i've seen rarely went out of the yard without needing at least an hours worth of service (new battery, bees nest remved, tires patched, license plate hunted down, etc.) and $50 worth of parts. I'll rent as long as I'm not needing a compressor more than about 60 days a year.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We have made some money owning a compressor and tools. We own 90, 60, and 35 LB breakers, 55 and 20 LB drills, an Air Knife, a 18" walk behind an 18" and 2, 14" hand held air saws. We split concrete and rock with feathers and wedges. And a lot of home made things to make life easier.

We had a tow behind 185 cfm Ingersol Rand that we sold 2 years ago. We just sold a Gruman Utility van that had a 165 cfm sullair on board. We still have a F600 Ford with a 125 cfm sullair on it. 

Nick


----------

